# Daily Coupons!



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Found some great discounts from a site called deal of the day on food, entertainment, shopping, and even spas. I've been receiving the coupons/vouchers every day, which is awesome. The sign up is *here*.


----------



## RealizedReturns (Oct 16, 2010)

There's just so many of the Daily coupon sites now, it is hard to have any desire to fork my email address over to any of them.

What we need is a site that you select your city and it shows you the daily deals from all such sites (Groupon, Swarmjam, Teambuy, LivingSocial, etc, etc).


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

RealizedReturns said:


> There's just so many of the Daily coupon sites now, it is hard to have any desire to fork my email address over to any of them.
> 
> What we need is a site that you select your city and it shows you the daily deals from all such sites (Groupon, Swarmjam, Teambuy, LivingSocial, etc, etc).


There is in Canada. www.dealpage.ca


----------



## RealizedReturns (Oct 16, 2010)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> There is in Canada. www.dealpage.ca


Nice. My city isn't available there yet, but looks like exactly what is needed.

I happened to be on Kijiji.ca tonight and they too have an add stating they are launching a daily coupon feature.


----------



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

RealizedReturns said:


> There's just so many of the Daily coupon sites now, it is hard to have any desire to fork my email address over to any of them.
> 
> What we need is a site that you select your city and it shows you the daily deals from all such sites (Groupon, Swarmjam, Teambuy, LivingSocial, etc, etc).


Deal of the day has selections for Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, Quebec City, Calgary, Hamilton, Edmonton, Winnipeg and Vancouver. They're all listed in the link.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

crankit: Do you work for that company you keep linking to? You've linked to it twice in just 5 posts. This thread feels like a subtle form of spam.


----------



## RealizedReturns (Oct 16, 2010)

Agreed. Spam.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought so too at first then looked at his two previous posts which were not spam-like...


----------



## CrankIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd pass along the deals to this forum. 

..and how did you know I was a guy, David?


----------

